# Finally landed in Spain this morn , heading to benidorm



## stevieb808

Hiya 

I finally landed in Bibao this mornin , after too long a wait in the UK lol 

Im on a campsite near Logrono atm , ive gotta coupla jobs to finish off on my van tomorrow  , then thursday lookin at heading to Benidorm .

Anyone around that area ? 
Know of any good and cheap aires around there ?


----------



## stevieb808

i guess thats a no then lol


----------



## Asterix

Just looked in my Aires book and they're all 12-15e per night around that area,if you want some coords I'll post them up but they aren't my idea of cheap,and probably why no one replied. I don't know the place so can't help otherwise.


----------



## alcam

stevieb808 said:


> i guess thats a no then lol



Place to stop near Logrono ? La Guardia . You can park outside one of the gates in the city wall . 
Near Benidorm ? Can't help


----------



## stevieb808

Thanx for your replies 

I stayed just outside Logrono , campsite in Naverette 17euros a nite , today i drove to Zaragoza , campsite is well dear , 19.75 euros  :/

i'll hopefully find somewhere in Benidorm for coupla days , doesnt seem very popular atm lol 

Move on to somewhere else after that lol 

be lucky


----------



## stevieb808

Asterix said:


> Just looked in my Aires book and they're all 12-15e per night around that area,if you want some coords I'll post them up but they aren't my idea of cheap,and probably why no one replied. I don't know the place so can't help otherwise.



Hiya Asterix 

Could you post me them details plz . im headin to benidorm in a bit , cheapest i can find is 17euros


----------



## voyagerstan

Why use camp sites , be a freeloader like the rest of us !!!!    Stan


----------



## Skar

If you are going to use sites then grab an ACSI card (book with card available from ACSI campsites usually), some aires and wildspots on here: Mapa de lugares furgoperfectos - Wild & not wild camping spots (Spain - Europe) - furgovw.org


----------



## stevieb808

voyagerstan said:


> Why use camp sites , be a freeloader like the rest of us !!!!    Stan



Hiya stan
Im here on my own , and my pain in the arse dad has got me on a paranoia about MH attacks **** . 
Once i get my bearings , i will , this payin money to sit on a site in the middle of nowhere is sooo annoyin lol 
ive always wildcamped , unless its been a kids holz


----------



## stevieb808

Skar said:


> If you are going to use sites then grab an ACSI card (book with card available from ACSI campsites usually), some aires and wildspots on here: Mapa de lugares furgoperfectos - Wild & not wild camping spots (Spain - Europe) - furgovw.org



Hiya Skar 

ive only heard of the ACSI card coupla days ago , and yh it looks really handy , 
but ive got nowhere for it to be posted to , im a fulltimer . unless they can post to a site !?!? ive heard ya can register for it at a campsite , so why not get it delivered ay lol yh apart from security lol

Cheerz for the link


----------



## spigot

For Benidorm we stay in the main car park at Albir, it's right in the middle of the town it's enormous & never gets busy also MHs are allowed.
From there we get the bus in Benidorm or, if you are feeling energetic you can walk round the headland. 
There are many places to WC in the area, just keep away from groups of other vans, they will get moved on.


----------



## lebesset

stevieb808 said:


> Hiya Skar
> 
> ive only heard of the ACSI card coupla days ago , and yh it looks really handy ,
> but ive got nowhere for it to be posted to , im a fulltimer . unless they can post to a site !?!? ive heard ya can register for it at a campsite , so why not get it delivered ay lol yh apart from security lol
> 
> Cheerz for the link



work out where you are going to be in a couple of weeks , then get it adressed to lista correos at that town ; they will hold it for a while at the main post office there 

it's the spanish version of our poste restante ...which is copied from french anyway !


----------



## Brochloon

stevieb808 said:


> Hiya
> 
> I finally landed in Bibao this mornin , after too long a wait in the UK lol
> 
> Im on a campsite near Logrono atm , ive gotta coupla jobs to finish off on my van tomorrow  , then thursday lookin at heading to Benidorm .
> 
> Anyone around that area ?
> Know of any good and cheap aires around there ?



Have you got an ACSI card ?  Not a lot of Aires around there but there's some good campsites within walking distance of Levanti Beach. Stayed at Arena Blanca for 16€ a night last year. Excellent site facilities.
N38degrees 33'4".  W0degrees 5'47". (No degree symbol on this pad)


----------



## welshrarebit

stevieb808 said:


> Hiya Skar
> 
> ive only heard of the ACSI card coupla days ago , and yh it looks really handy ,
> but ive got nowhere for it to be posted to , im a fulltimer . unless they can post to a site !?!? ive heard ya can register for it at a campsite , so why not get it delivered ay lol yh apart from security lol
> 
> Cheerz for the link



If your going to Benidorm they sell the acsi  book in the local camping shop for €15,cheaper than having it posted to you as postage costs €4.75 to spain.
 It's just opposite el raco campsite,its in English as well.


----------



## The Camper

When we arrived in Benidorm 3 weeks ago we tried 4 campsites before we found one that had space and that was Raco (only 6 spaces at the time) and they wanted 27.50 euros a night so we moved on.

We ended up at Villamar (only 4 spaces left) at 22 euros a night before we found camping Benidorm at 12 euros a night or 80 euros a week, it’s quite a small campsite and luck of the draw if there are any spaces left.

We tried Camping Area Blanca and they said they were full but we could stop in the car park at the front (with no discount), there were about 8 vans already in the car park at 17 euros a night (with ACSI card) so that’s at least 17 euros a night to stop in a car park :lol-049:

To sum up the cheapest we could find in Benidorm was 12 euros a night and as already mentioned we wouldn’t fancy wilding in Benidorm as there are some dodgy characters about.


----------



## Byronic

The Camper said:


> To sum up the cheapest we could find in Benidorm was 12 euros a night and as already mentioned we wouldn’t fancy wilding in Benidorm as there are some dodgy characters about.



One of those dodgy characters, a forum menmber leaves for Andorra shortly, you'll be OK then.


----------



## candpdoyle

I Agree.. we passed through a few weeks ago and did not stop as the sights were packed and mega expensive to boot, have started to wild camp only in coastal areas and use the sights\aire inland if at all as they are more reasonably priced.... intermarche is a godsend though water and wc emptying


----------



## Deleted member 51254

Spain has the Parking not Camping rule - if the side windows or door are open or anything is on the ground outside you are camping. You get fined for camping unless its a designated spot. If you have side windows closed and nothing outside you are parking and thats legal unless signs specifically ban motorhomes.

However many local police in Spain are "enthusiastic" and move you on even if you are parking. Wild Camping is difficult in Benidorm.

I have wild camped near the beaches on the 10 mile stretch south of Valencia, usually ok this time of year for a day or two, but locals call police if more than a few vans for more than a few days.

There are 15 euro campsites around, as is said above ACSI card is good but not at Easter or peak times.

By the Port in Benicarlos north of Peniscola was good for several days, but in Peniscola I was moved by police after 1 hour.

I have used residential streets and shut all blinds, turned off lights and pretended to be an empty van, that helped a bit but I often didnt feel comfortable.

Hate to do it but Ive prebooked Camping Benidorm for 2 weeks at easter at cost of 10 pounds night.


----------



## Wooie1958

davebav50 said:


> Hate to do it but Ive prebooked Camping Benidorm for 2 weeks at easter at cost of 10 pounds night.





Give us a wave   :wave:    if the cameras are there filming the new Bargain-Loving Brits series    :dance:


----------



## Deleted user 48797

I was advised by ACSI last year that they will only post to a registered residential address because so many books were getting lost after being posted to Sapin.  If you're going to Benidorm ACSI books were being sold at Camping Area Blanca in addition to the camping shop already advised.
Bd..


----------



## Siimplyloco

*Unopened 2016 ACSI Package for sale*

Hi Steve. If you (or anyone else?) are still in Benidorm I bought two packages by mistake. Want to make me an offer? Cost €16 new.
Please PM me if interested or phone/text +447775677052.
John
714 Villa Marina
Benidorm


----------



## jake

I wonder if you can do me a favour ,see if there are any campers with a tow car in tow!I HAVE SO MUCH CONFLICTING REPORTS its not real ,I would much prefer if some one actually there could give me a reply before I drag the van and toad to spain to get a lot of grief ,thank you in anticipation .JK :scared:


----------



## shortcircuit

Do you mean a car towed on a legal trailer or a car towed by an illegal A frame?


----------



## iampatman

Bigusdickus said:


> I was advised by ACSI last year that they will only post to a registered residential address because so many books were getting lost after being posted to Sapin.  If you're going to Benidorm ACSI books were being sold at Camping Area Blanca in addition to the camping shop already advised.
> Bd..



ACSI posted my books to me here on a campsite in Spain last year. Probably different for Sapin though 

Pat


----------



## jake

shortcircuit said:


> Do you mean a car towed on a trailer or a car towed by an illegal A frame?



according some eec legislation if the vehicle and trailor are legal in their respective countries ,(tho they may not be legal for residents of said country spain ) trailor is being towed legally! a car being towed by a fixed frame with over ride brakes,& lights operated by towing vehicle, displaying tow vehicle number plate is classed as a trailor? (what is an illegal a frame ?) sorry but this seems to have hi jaked the thread ,I apologise to Stevie B 808.


----------



## Deleted member 51254

I have an A Framed Fiat Panda. I have towed all over France, no problems. Its safer than a caravan, its lighter than a separate trailer.
BUT THE SPANISH POLICE DO NOT LIKE IT AND THEIR OWN ENGLISH LANGUAGE LEGAL PAGE CONFIRMS THIS.
You are not allowed to tow anything motorised where the original wheels touch the road. Its a daft rule, its very unfair but the fact is the Spanish Police will book you unless they are having a particularly kind to tourists day and let you off with a warning.
Ive met lucky people who have got away with it, but you are pushing your luck unfortunately.
They do not recognise Vienna convention, "its safe and legal in my own country" etc.

I use a Scooter on a carry rack in Spain and thats fine if I display a square candy striped 600x600 sign and it it doesnt overhang by more than 10% of the vehicle length.


----------



## Fletch6

Wild camping is tolerated in Benidorm just up the road from the market behind the hospital, it's a wide road with parking bays at right angles. don't stay long, and not Wednesdays or Sundays as these are the market days. The parking is only really there for the market and is usually empty.

We stayed at cap blanc site in albir a couple of times last year, the receptionist is always nattering on the phone and ignores you when you walk in, "passport" she eventually demands without a smile or even hola. We had a look round at the available pitches and decided not to stay the second time... 10 minutes later we were welcomed with a smile at La Torreta in Benidorm, nearest site to town and only €15 a night if you stay for 30 nights


----------



## Fletch6

Another good one for on your way back. Camping Rio Mar (campingriomar.com) it's in the ACSI book and right on the beach with a decent cafe bar. Don't tell anybody else mind, don't want it to be too full.


----------



## julesanian

candpdoyle said:


> I . intermarche is a godsend though water and wc emptying



Sorry to be a pain and it's probably blindingly obvious but when you say 'intermarche' do you mean the supermarket? We saw loads of them and it would be brilliant if we could get water and emptying done !


----------



## witzend

candpdoyle said:


> I Agree.intermarche is a godsend though water and wc emptying





julesanian said:


> Sorry to be a pain and it's probably blindingly obvious but when you say 'intermarche' do you mean the supermarket? !



Can't say for Spain but in Portugal several Intermarche supermarkets Have installed Bournes so probally pay to keep on the look out, Also some now have launderette's as well  

Maybe an idea to let Polar Bear know their coordinates as he's starting a list of aires in Spain & Portugal


----------



## alanojones

*Why Benidorm?*

Go to Cullera. It's free and really gorgeous. The police patrol it and even the gas guys deliver.


----------



## Polar Bear

witzend said:


> Can't say for Spain but in Portugal several Intermarche supermarkets Have installed Bournes so probally pay to keep on the look out, Also some now have launderette's as well
> 
> Maybe an idea to let Polar Bear know their coordinates as he's starting a list of aires in Spain & Portugal



Thanks for that!

There's big gaps to fill in, specially around Benidorm area.


----------



## Sky

What is this language that you speak?  

Old geezer confused here . . . 

BTW, FWIW IMHO Bendiorm is a toilet. :ninja:


----------



## carol

alanojones said:


> Go to Cullera. It's free and really gorgeous. The police patrol it and even the gas guys deliver.



Was there last week. There's even a van selling all sorts of van electrical bits and pieces! Even though there were lots of vans there they were parked randomly so didn't feel hemmed in or swamped by them.


----------



## shortcircuit

Why go to Benidorm? I will be there next week for a month, why, simply easy walking with a lot of entertainment as it is 365 unlike many resorts that shut down.  There is clubby land in Beni which I find absolutely dreadful, but I do not go there but without those crazy Brits Beni would be shut down.
The old town is great with really good eating places reasonably priced.
I have wild camped in Spain but do prefer some time on a site with all the fascilities which is better than sneaking off to find a drain to get rid of black waste which no doubt happens in Cullera??


----------



## welshrarebit

We spent 6 weeks in Benidorm. We loved it. Always something in to go to but if you don't want it there's quiet as well. Cheap living. We paid €15 on la torretta as we stayed over 30 nights. I wouldn't like it in the summer though. Too many hen and stag weekends.


----------



## pughed2

*Safety in Spain*

Hello Stevie.......I expect your dad is just concerned, so here is a few tips to stay safe............what about using mapfactor sat nav downloaded maps, where you can very quickly find almost all local amenities including nearest police station, so why not just park near it?............and please do not leave your van unattended in isolated area, if possible park where you can see it. Spain I believe is the top theft holiday place for UK tourist thefts, followed by US then France believe it or not. Steve Bristol uk


----------

